# Crown vs Deka batteries?



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I am not familiar with the Crowns, but I am using Dekas for my Yugo.
I have one that is 4 years old, 3 that are 3 years old and the rest are 1 year olds.
I don't miss the watering, the vapor mess, or the charging of FLAs.

Under 30 F I have to warm them a bit, but above 40 F they are like a summer day.

They sat for a couple months this winter when the snow kept me off the road. They held a charge fine and they don't get warm and the controller stays cool.

Would not go back to FLAs on a bet....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Finaly settled on my new batteries. .nine of the Interstate flooded 183 AH 8-volt variety (U8VGCHC XC). .so I guess I'll be pulling the bed off my GEM and making a place for the extras. ..and looking for a few more cables
These batteries were $125 each . . MUCH less than Trojan T-890s . . .right here at CarQuest in Moab, Utah. .about 3 bucks more apiece than I can get them for from the Interstate distributor in Grand Junction, Colorado. .but it saves me about 240 miles of driving.
The "stock" 130 AH batteries from Deka store a total of 9360 watt-hours of juice, and the ones I ordered hold 13176 watt-hours . . 1.4 times as much power for about half the price
(gotta convert to watt-hours (W=VxA). .to compare between batteries of different voltages)
Also contacted ZIVAN in Sacramento, and they said to just send them the charger and they'd upgrade it for the new batteries for $75 to $100. 
Now I won't have to worry about getting that all-uphill 8 miles home from town.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

oneway said:


> I would suggest DEKA GC12, its a very good one! Try it and you won't regret it!


DEKAs are way overpriced, . .otherwise, thanks for the suggestion


----------

